# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم المصرية والأسهم الخليجية والعربية  متابعة للبورصات العربيــــــــــــــــــة فنيا  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## سر فأنت منصور

*بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام علي رسول الله  
باذن الله سنتابع هنا البورصات العربية فينا 
وهو باب للتعلم لنا جميعا ، وان شاء الله يكون بمتابعة استاذنا الجليل / حسن مسعود
والله المســــــــــــتعان*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*اسأل الله لكم التوفيق  
متابعين معكم ان شاء الله*

----------


## سر فأنت منصور

*سلام عليكم ا/ حسن  
ده شارت للسوق المصري المفروض مستهدفه 5800 
بس ايه رايك بعد اللي حصل ده؟*

----------


## سر فأنت منصور

*سلام عليكم م/ حسن
اتناقشنا مع بعض من فترة بخصوص سوق دبي وحضرتك قلت ان احتما نعيد اختبار لقاع السابق مرة اخري وساعتها هيكون ترقيم القاع الجديد هو b  من 3 او التانية من الخامسة   والان السوق يعيد اختبار القاع فعلا ، ممكن رأيك في كيفية التقاط الاسهم عند هذة النقاط الان ؟ وهل السوق امان اذا دخلنا عند هذة المستويات الان ؟
وجزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## hassan massoud

> *سلام عليكم ا/ حسن  
> ده شارت للسوق المصري المفروض مستهدفه 5800 
> بس ايه رايك بعد اللي حصل ده؟*

 السلام عليكم

----------


## hassan massoud

> *سلام عليكم م/ حسن
> اتناقشنا مع بعض من فترة بخصوص سوق دبي وحضرتك قلت ان احتما نعيد اختبار لقاع السابق مرة اخري وساعتها هيكون ترقيم القاع الجديد هو b  من 3 او التانية من الخامسة   والان السوق يعيد اختبار القاع فعلا ، ممكن رأيك في كيفية التقاط الاسهم عند هذة النقاط الان ؟ وهل السوق امان اذا دخلنا عند هذة المستويات الان ؟
> وجزاك الله خيرا*

 السلام عليكم
بارغم من قوة الدعم الحالى الا انه مع الظروف التى تمر بها المنطقة ككل من الافضل انتظار تكون نموذج انعكاسى واضح لأن اخر ويفة هابطة تبدو دافعة و لم تنتهى حتى الأن 
اعتقد انه غالبا سيحدث تصحيح لاعلى فى هذه المنطقة على فريم الساعة  ثم يهبط مرة اخرى اما للكسر لاسفل  او تأكيد الارتداد
و الله اعلى و اعلم
ان شاء الله سأرفع شارت اليوم لفريم الساعة

----------


## سر فأنت منصور

*الله ينور يا استاذنا 
ومنتظرين تفاصيل سوق دبي 
وبشكل عام سواء في دبي او مصر ايه الشروط اللي لازم نلاقيها في الاسهم الفترة دي عشان ندخل فيها لتريدة؟
وجزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## hassan massoud

> *الله ينور يا استاذنا 
> ومنتظرين تفاصيل سوق دبي 
> وبشكل عام سواء في دبي او مصر ايه الشروط اللي لازم نلاقيها في الاسهم الفترة دي عشان ندخل فيها لتريدة؟
> وجزاك الله خيرا*

 السلام عليكم
زى ما قلت لك الويفة الاخيرة دافعة واضحة و مش بس كدة دى كمان بعد كسر الدعم بجاب واضح على اليومى و الاسبوعى تحولت الى ويفة ممتدة 
لما يكون الترند بالشكل دة لازم تتوفر عندى كل شروط التريدة و عدم المجازفة
اولا اختراق الترند الهابط على الساعة
ثانيا الهبوط مرة اخرى لاختبار الترند و عمل قاع جديد او دبل بوتوم مع انفراج ايجابى واضح فى العزم
ثالثا ان يتحول موفنج 20 على الساعة الى دعم لعمل تريدة على الديلى
او يتحول موقنج 20 على الربع ساعة الى دعم لعمل تريدة فى حدود فريم الساعة   
عموما احنا متابعين اى اشارة ممكن تتكون على النص ساعة حتى نستفيد بأى شئ فى هذه الاسواق 
و بعدين انا قلت لك تعال العب معانا فوركس انت اللى مش عاوز  :Teeth Smile:

----------


## سر فأنت منصور

*هههههههههههههه
الف شكر يا استاذنا علي المتابعة 
والفوركس اكيد هيكون ارحم من اللي بيحصل في دبي 
بس للاسف حاولت ابدأ فيه لكن مش عارف ليه مش استريحته 
بس اكيد مادادم حضرتك فيه هستريح له
وان شا ءالله لما حضرتك تبدأ شرح اليوت هبقي اطبق علي الفوركس واتابع مع حضرتك
ونقول يااااااااااااارب*

----------


## سر فأنت منصور

*سلام عليكم يا استاذنا 
اتمني تكون بخير 
ده سهم ARMX - انتراداي فريم ساعة 
في ظل انخفاض السوق هو عمل دبل بوتوم ولسة الاختراق 
وكمان شكل الفوليوم والماك دي حلو 
هل ممكن ادخل عند الجاب اللي حصلت ومش انتظر اختراق الدبل بوتوم ؟
وجزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## سر فأنت منصور

*وده الشارت ديلي يا باشا *

----------


## hassan massoud

السلام عليكم
الافضل ان نتأكد من االاختراق لأن السهم لا يزال سلبى على اليومى و اعتقد  انه يستهدف المنطقة  ما بين 1.4 و 1.35 اللى انت عاملها خط احمر فى حالة كسر 1.5 اللى غالبا راجع لها تانى 
و الله اعلى و اعلم

----------


## سر فأنت منصور

*عذرا علي التأخير ،      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالكريم
					  اسأل الله لكم التوفيق  
متابعين معكم ان شاء الله    جزاك الله خيرا ا/ عبد الكريم 
وعذرا علي التأخير ، العتب علي النظر*

----------


## سر فأنت منصور

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hassan massoud
					  السلام عليكم
الافضل ان نتأكد من االاختراق لأن السهم لا يزال سلبى على اليومى و اعتقد  انه يستهدف المنطقة  ما بين 1.4 و 1.35 اللى انت عاملها خط احمر فى حالة كسر 1.5 اللى غالبا راجع لها تانى 
و الله اعلى و اعلم    وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
طيب حضرتك حدد فلتر عند الكسر الاعلي في مشاركة سابقة
لكن  دعم قوي زي اللي متوقع ان ينزل له ارامكس ، ايه الشروط اللي احطها عشان اشتري؟
وجزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## أح ــــمد

حلو كثير 
متابع

----------


## بورصة

> المؤشر وصل لنهايه الموجه (X بعد أمتداد للموجه نتيجه لتصحيح البورصات العالميه والبترول ... بما أن الموجه (x أمتدت لاكثر من 70% ظهر ترقيم بديل وهو ان الموجه كلها فلات منتظم وأن الموجه w عند قمه 4253 هى (a والنزول المركب هو (b وتوقع صعود بموجه دافعه لمستوى 4800--5000 .. الاحتمالين قائمين لن يفرقوا فى الاتجاة والمستهدف النهائى لكن سوف يفرق فى نوع الصعود للمستهدف سواء بموجه دافعه فى حاله الفلات او موجه ثلاثيه فى حاله الصعود ب (y ... 
> أيضا هارمونيكيا ظهر نموزج Bearish Bat  بمستهدف 5100 بشرط كسر مقاومه 4253 ....  
> شمعه اليوم أيجابيه لكن لم تعبر بتأكيد عن بدء الاتجاة الصاعد وأنتهاء التصحيح لذلك وقف خسارة هو 3240 حاليا والشراء الأمن هو تخطى 3800-- 3913 أذا لا تحب المخاطرة ....

 تسلم و بارك الله فيك . ربنا يكرمك و يحفظك و يزيدك من علمه وفضله ان شاء الله .

----------


## محمد بورصه

الداو جونز ومن البدايه صاعد بموجه دافعه ..أزمه 1929 كانت موجه ثانيه والازمه الماليه سنه 2008 كانت موجه رابعه .. 
من قاع الازمه الماليه 2008 المؤشر صاعد بموجه دافعه هاعتبرها موجه أولى من سوبر سيكل خامسه ... حاليا هو فى الموجه الرابعه الفرعيه منها ومازال فيها هدفها حول ال 15200 --15000 بعدها يصعد المؤشر بموجه خامسه ..أيضا هناك ترقيم بديل موجه رابعه فى شكل مثلث ربما يفسر حاله الترقب من أجتماع الفيدرالى فى 15 سبتمبر ورفع الفائدة من عدمه .. 
مازلت ارى انه لا يوجد تصحيح عميق يصل لمرحله أزمه ماليه  حاليا وليس قبل قمه جديدة فوق 18500 ... 
بالنسبه للاسواق العربيه فالشراء بالتدريج للمخاطر أما من يريد الشراء ألأمن فالانتظار حتى تخطى ارقام معينه فى كل سوق مع أحترام وقف الخسائر ..

----------


## محمد بورصه

> تسلم و بارك الله فيك . ربنا يكرمك و يحفظك و يزيدك من علمه وفضله ان شاء الله .

 عفوا و ربنا يكرم الجميع

----------


## محمد بورصه

أسواق الدول العربيه بدأت تصحيح بموجه جراند سيكل من سنه 2006 وليس 2008 كما يعتقد البعض ..... واضح فى السوق السعودى ومثال لسهم قيادى "سابك" أيضا السهم القيادى بدأ تصحيح من عام 2006 وليس 2008 نفس الشىء فى مؤشر سوق دبى من 2006 ... وأيضا المؤشر المصرى على الرغم من أنه بعد تصحيح بموجه (a فى سنه 2006 عمل قمه جديدة فى سنه 2008 لكنها فى الواقع هى موجه (b من نوع Irregular wave وفيها الموجه (b تتخطى قمه (a بفرق لا يتخطى 200% تصحيح من (a هنا التصحيح 140% .. مثال للسوق المصرى سهم حديد عز وهو سهم قيادى واضح ان أعلى قمه كانت سنه 2006 بقيمه 30.34 ... وواضح أيضا ترقيم السهم المركب من سنه 2006 حاليا السهم انهى w فى قاع الازمه الماليه سنه 2008 وبعدها ارتد صعودا بموجه تصحيحيه واضحه "موجه X " بقمه تحققت سنه 2014 وحاليا أقترب من تحقيق قاع الموجه (a من (y ومن المتوقع الصعود ب (b من (y قريبا جدا ... 
جميع الاسواق العربيه أعلى قمم حققتها على المدى الطويل هى قمه 2006 ومنها بدأ الاتجاة الهابط طويل الاجل بموجه جراند سيكل لم تنتهى بعد .... الترقيمات واضحه على الشارت .................. مجرد توضيح لان البعض لم يدرك حتى الان ان الموجه بدأت من عام 2006 ولم تنتهى بعد فى جميع الاسواق العربيه ....

----------


## بورصة

السلام عليكم استاذنا . هل من تحديث لسوق دبي بارك الله فيك .

----------


## محمد بورصه

> السلام عليكم استاذنا . هل من تحديث لسوق دبي بارك الله فيك .

 السلام عليكم  
مؤشر سوق دبى ترقيمه ماشى لغايه دلوقتى تمام بدون تعديل ... أنهى المؤشر الموجه (X عند قاع 3241 وأرتد بموجه أتوقعها تكون ثلاثيه فلات وهى (y) من المركبه اللى بدأها من قاع  2992 فى شهر ديسمبر 2014 والموجه المركبه كلها هى [b] من فلات ضحم على الفريم الاسبوعى .. 
داخل الموجه (y) مفروض 3 موجات a و b و c حاليا المؤشر بدا a وبما أن الموجه (y) هاتكون فلات فالموجه a منها مفترض انها تصحيحيه من أى نوع بأستثناء المثلثات .. 
لسه الموجه a من (y) فى بدايتها لها أحتمالين الاول انها تكون w,x,y أو انها تكون a,b,c اللى يحدد نوعها هو رقمين ..لو تم كسر المقاومه 3762 يصبح المستهدف 4000 --4100 وهو مستهدف الموجه a من (y) وبعدها تصحيح مرة أخيرة بالموجه b من (y) ثم صعود نهائى بأخر وأطول موجه وهى الموجه c من (y) , الاحتمال الاخر وهو فى حال كسر 3509 لاسفل وهنا يستهدف المؤشر 3350 --3315 ومنه صعود لمستهدف a وهو4000 --4100 ...  
المسأله تلخبط شويه لان الموجه لسه فى بدايتها ولان الموجه الثلاثيه اللى المؤشر طالع بيها هاتكون فلات يعنى الموجه a تصحيحيه مش دافعه زى الزجزاج وهنا الصعوبه .. لكن بأختصار أهم رقمين هما 3762 كسرها لاعلى يصبح المستهدف 4000--4100 ودعم 3509 كسرة لاسفل يصبح مستهدفه 3350 --3315 ومنه أرتداد ل 4000 --4100 وعندها تصحيح تانى بالموجه b من (y) ..

----------


## بورصة

لا يوجد كلمات تعطيك حقك و قدرك أستاذنا الكبير و الغالي  يافنان اليوت  
ربنا يكرمك و يرزقك من حيث لا تحتسب .

----------


## sameer dourra

> السلام عليكم  
> مؤشر سوق دبى ترقيمه ماشى لغايه دلوقتى تمام بدون تعديل ... أنهى المؤشر الموجه (X عند قاع 3241 وأرتد بموجه أتوقعها تكون ثلاثيه فلات وهى (y) من المركبه اللى بدأها من قاع  2992 فى شهر ديسمبر 2014 والموجه المركبه كلها هى [b] من فلات ضحم على الفريم الاسبوعى .. 
> داخل الموجه (y) مفروض 3 موجات a و b و c حاليا المؤشر بدا a وبما أن الموجه (y) هاتكون فلات فالموجه a منها مفترض انها تصحيحيه من أى نوع بأستثناء المثلثات .. 
> لسه الموجه a من (y) فى بدايتها لها أحتمالين الاول انها تكون w,x,y أو انها تكون a,b,c اللى يحدد نوعها هو رقمين ..لو تم كسر المقاومه 3762 يصبح المستهدف 4000 --4100 وهو مستهدف الموجه a من (y) وبعدها تصحيح مرة أخيرة بالموجه b من (y) ثم صعود نهائى بأخر وأطول موجه وهى الموجه c من (y) , الاحتمال الاخر وهو فى حال كسر 3509 لاسفل وهنا يستهدف المؤشر 3350 --3315 ومنه صعود لمستهدف a وهو4000 --4100 ...  
> المسأله تلخبط شويه لان الموجه لسه فى بدايتها ولان الموجه الثلاثيه اللى المؤشر طالع بيها هاتكون فلات يعنى الموجه a تصحيحيه مش دافعه زى الزجزاج وهنا الصعوبه .. لكن بأختصار أهم رقمين هما 3762 كسرها لاعلى يصبح المستهدف 4000--4100 ودعم 3509 كسرة لاسفل يصبح مستهدفه 3350 --3315 ومنه أرتداد ل 4000 --4100 وعندها تصحيح تانى بالموجه b من (y) ..

 شرح مميز و واضح جداً أخي محمد 
شكراً لجهدك و لمشاركتنا رأيك و خبرتك

----------


## بورصة

ننتظر تحديثك استاذنا الكريم .

----------


## محمد بورصه

> ننتظر تحديثك استاذنا الكريم .

 السلام عليكم  
المؤشر كان ماشى عرضى بين نقطتين 3760 و 3509 وكسر أى نقطه فيهم كان هايحدد المستهدف .. كسر 3509 كان هاينزل لمستوى 3300 ومنه صعود لمستوى 4100 أما كسر 3760 كان هايصعد بالمؤشر لمستوى 4100 مباشرة ....  
الوضع دلوقتى هو أن المؤشر جنى ارباح من مستوى 3760 بموجه w,x,y لدعم 3500 فى أمور أيجابيه ظهرت زى تقاطع الماكد والارتداد بموجه حتى الان أقرب لان تكون دافعه على فريم 30 دقيقه لكن التأكد هايكون بكسر 3680 أولا وثانيا كسر 3760 بأذن الله كسر 3760 يستهدف مستوى 4100 ويجب متابعه المؤشر عند الاقتراب من 4100 لانى أتوقع عندها تصحيح لانى هاعتبر أن الموجه الثلاثيه اللى بدأت من 3241 هى (a) من فلات كبيرى تمثل (y) من [b] على الفريم اليومى .. فلو الترقيم سليم وأن المستهدف 4100 هو (a) من (y) فى شكل فلات دة معناه أنى أتوقع تصحيح من 70 ل 90% من المستهدف المنتظر 4100 .. 
طبعا الترقيم كما هو , موجه [b] بدأت من قاع 2992 فى شكل مركب من w,x,y وحاليا المؤشر فى (a) من (y) والاخيرة فلات بالتالى (a) تصحيحيه فى حد ذاتها ... وقف خسارة كسر 3500 وأشارة شراء كسر 3760 وتخطى 3680 أيجابى ويرجح كسر 3670 .. والمستهدف فى المرحله الحاليه 4100 طبعا يتأكد بكسر 3760 ... يعنى الاسبوع القادم وأبتداءا من غدا مهم جدا للمؤشر لانه أقترب من مستوى 3680 وطبعا فى أنتظار خبر الفيدرالى الامريكى غدا ورفع الفائدة من عدمه وتأثيرة على السوق الامريكى وبالتالى وبطريق غير مباشر على باقى الاسواق فى جلسات الاسبوع المقبل ... فى اسوء الظروف اتوقع حتى لو تم رفع الفائدة بنسبه بسيطه هايكون التأثير مؤقت على الاسواق ..

----------


## بورصة

> السلام عليكم  
> المؤشر كان ماشى عرضى بين نقطتين 3760 و 3509 وكسر أى نقطه فيهم كان هايحدد المستهدف .. كسر 3509 كان هاينزل لمستوى 3300 ومنه صعود لمستوى 4100 أما كسر 3760 كان هايصعد بالمؤشر لمستوى 4100 مباشرة ....  
> الوضع دلوقتى هو أن المؤشر جنى ارباح من مستوى 3760 بموجه w,x,y لدعم 3500 فى أمور أيجابيه ظهرت زى تقاطع الماكد والارتداد بموجه حتى الان أقرب لان تكون دافعه على فريم 30 دقيقه لكن التأكد هايكون بكسر 3680 أولا وثانيا كسر 3760 بأذن الله كسر 3760 يستهدف مستوى 4100 ويجب متابعه المؤشر عند الاقتراب من 4100 لانى أتوقع عندها تصحيح لانى هاعتبر أن الموجه الثلاثيه اللى بدأت من 3241 هى (a) من فلات كبيرى تمثل (y) من [b] على الفريم اليومى .. فلو الترقيم سليم وأن المستهدف 4100 هو (a) من (y) فى شكل فلات دة معناه أنى أتوقع تصحيح من 70 ل 90% من المستهدف المنتظر 4100 .. 
> طبعا الترقيم كما هو , موجه [b] بدأت من قاع 2992 فى شكل مركب من w,x,y وحاليا المؤشر فى (a) من (y) والاخيرة فلات بالتالى (a) تصحيحيه فى حد ذاتها ... وقف خسارة كسر 3500 وأشارة شراء كسر 3760 وتخطى 3680 أيجابى ويرجح كسر 3670 .. والمستهدف فى المرحله الحاليه 4100 طبعا يتأكد بكسر 3760 ... يعنى الاسبوع القادم وأبتداءا من غدا مهم جدا للمؤشر لانه أقترب من مستوى 3680 وطبعا فى أنتظار خبر الفيدرالى الامريكى غدا ورفع الفائدة من عدمه وتأثيرة على السوق الامريكى وبالتالى وبطريق غير مباشر على باقى الاسواق فى جلسات الاسبوع المقبل ... فى اسوء الظروف اتوقع حتى لو تم رفع الفائدة بنسبه بسيطه هايكون التأثير مؤقت على الاسواق ..

 تسلم استاذنا الكبير و جزاكم الله خيرا . شرح كافي ووافي .

----------


## بورصة

كل عام و انتم بخير
و تقبل الله طاعتكم

----------


## محمد بورصه

> كل عام و انتم بخير
> و تقبل الله طاعتكم

 كل عام وحضرتك والاسرة بخير ..عيد سعيد

----------


## محمد بورصه

مؤشر البترول : CRUDE OIL
========
الموجه الرابعه للبترول جاءت فى شكل مركب من W,X,Y الموجه W فى شكل فلات غير منتظم Irregular flat والموجه X هبوطا فى شكل زجزاج ثم حاليا صعود بموجه y فى شكل زجزاج ..
الموجه الفرعيه y جاءت فى شكل زجزاج الموجه b من الزجزاج مثلث متعاقد وأنتهت وحاليا على وشك بدء الموجه c من الزجزاج بمستهدف 65 دولار وبعدها هبوط بالموجه الخامسه من التالته .. يعنى لو عاوز تعمل تريدة أنتظر كسر مستوى 49.30 وأدخل شراء بمستهدف 65 دولار تقريبا ..وقف خسارة 43.18 ... أيضا كسر مستوى 45.5 أيجابى على المدى القصير .. مؤشر البولنجر باند تتقارب خطوطه مما يدل على قرب حركه قويه أتوقعها لاعلى خصوصا فى حال الاستقرار فوق 45.5 جلستين على الاقل ..

----------


## بورصة

هل من جديد علي سوق دبي استاذنا ؟

----------


## محمد بورصه

> هل من جديد علي سوق دبي استاذنا ؟

 
السلام عليكم  
لسه حركه المؤشر بطيئه .. مفيش تغيير ومازالت الحركه عرضيه بين مقاومه 3680 و دعم 3500 , كسر 3680 يستهدف المؤشر 4000 ل 4100 أما كسر 3500 يستهدف 3300 ومنها صعود للمستهدف النهائى للموجه (a من (y

----------


## بورصة

> السلام عليكم  
> لسه حركه المؤشر بطيئه .. مفيش تغيير ومازالت الحركه عرضيه بين مقاومه 3680 و دعم 3500 , كسر 3680 يستهدف المؤشر 4000 ل 4100 أما كسر 3500 يستهدف 3300 ومنها صعود للمستهدف النهائى للموجه (a من (y

 عليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته 
شكرا جزيلا استاذنا . شكله كده هيكسر بطريقة نزوله

----------


## محمد بورصه

> عليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته 
> شكرا جزيلا استاذنا . شكله كده هيكسر بطريقة نزوله

 السلام عليكم  
مؤشر دبى تقريبا قرر يكسر صعودا 3674 فى جلسه غد لانه طالع بدافعه من قاع 3531 ... حسب الترقيم السابق وهو ماشى كويس لغايه دلوقتى فالارتداد من قاع 3241 هو موجه (a من مركبه كبيرة وطبعا (a من فلات بالتالى (a تصحيحيه مركبه من w,x,y وحاليا فى y من (a وممكن تمتد ب z .. المهم  أول مستهدف هو 3900 وعنده أتابع تانى لانها ممكن تكتفى ب y وممكن تمتد بz بعد طبعا جنى ارباح ب xx كل دة هايوضح عند الوصول لمستوى 3900 زادت أو نقصت  ...لكن كسر 3680 يظهر نموزج هارمونيك بمستهدف 4000 ل 4100 عشان كدة أنا قولت أحتمال أمتداد ب z مستقبلا ..... وقف خسارة حالى هو 3594 ....  
## عند الوصول لمنطقه 3900 أو فى حاله أمتداد ل 4000 --4100 وعند التاكد من أنتهاء (a من (y) فالتوقع هو تصحيح قد يصل ل 70 --90% من كل الصعود من قاع 3240 بموجه تصحيحيه عند أنتهاءها تعيد شراء لصعود قوى بأذن الله

----------


## sameer dourra

> السلام عليكم  
> مؤشر دبى تقريبا قرر يكسر صعودا 3674 فى جلسه غد لانه طالع بدافعه من قاع 3531 ... حسب الترقيم السابق وهو ماشى كويس لغايه دلوقتى فالارتداد من قاع 3241 هو موجه (a من مركبه كبيرة وطبعا (a من فلات بالتالى (a تصحيحيه مركبه من w,x,y وحاليا فى y من (a وممكن تمتد ب z .. المهم  أول مستهدف هو 3900 وعنده أتابع تانى لانها ممكن تكتفى ب y وممكن تمتد بz بعد طبعا جنى ارباح ب xx كل دة هايوضح عند الوصول لمستوى 3900 زادت أو نقصت  ...لكن كسر 3680 يظهر نموزج هارمونيك بمستهدف 4000 ل 4100 عشان كدة أنا قولت أحتمال أمتداد ب z مستقبلا ..... وقف خسارة حالى هو 3594 ....  
> ## عند الوصول لمنطقه 3900 أو فى حاله أمتداد ل 4000 --4100 وعند التاكد من أنتهاء (a من (y) فالتوقع هو تصحيح قد يصل ل 70 --90% من كل الصعود من قاع 3240 بموجه تصحيحيه عند أنتهاءها تعيد شراء لصعود قوى بأذن الله

 دقيق جدا .. متابع معك وبارك الله فيك

----------


## بورصة

> السلام عليكم  
> مؤشر دبى تقريبا قرر يكسر صعودا 3674 فى جلسه غد لانه طالع بدافعه من قاع 3531 ... حسب الترقيم السابق وهو ماشى كويس لغايه دلوقتى فالارتداد من قاع 3241 هو موجه (a من مركبه كبيرة وطبعا (a من فلات بالتالى (a تصحيحيه مركبه من w,x,y وحاليا فى y من (a وممكن تمتد ب z .. المهم  أول مستهدف هو 3900 وعنده أتابع تانى لانها ممكن تكتفى ب y وممكن تمتد بz بعد طبعا جنى ارباح ب xx كل دة هايوضح عند الوصول لمستوى 3900 زادت أو نقصت  ...لكن كسر 3680 يظهر نموزج هارمونيك بمستهدف 4000 ل 4100 عشان كدة أنا قولت أحتمال أمتداد ب z مستقبلا ..... وقف خسارة حالى هو 3594 ....  
> ## عند الوصول لمنطقه 3900 أو فى حاله أمتداد ل 4000 --4100 وعند التاكد من أنتهاء (a من (y) فالتوقع هو تصحيح قد يصل ل 70 --90% من كل الصعود من قاع 3240 بموجه تصحيحيه عند أنتهاءها تعيد شراء لصعود قوى بأذن الله

 عليكم السلام 
شكرا جزيلا محللنا و استاذنا الكبير . ربنا يبارك فيك
بالفعل دقيق جدا ورائع . ماشاء الله . ربنا يكرمك

----------


## بورصة

ممكن تحديثك استاذنا الغالي

----------


## محمد بورصه

> ممكن تحديثك استاذنا الغالي

 السلام عليكم  
لسه الارقام زى ما هى .. مازال المؤشر فى الموجه y من (a ومستهدف 3900 طالما المؤشر فوق 3674 لان المستهدف بناءا على نموزج هارمونيك ...  حركه الاسواق الايام دى بطيئه لان الارتداد من قاع 3241 بموجه تصحيحيه ودائما الموجه التصحيحيه المركبه بتكون بطيئه عكس الموجات الدافعه ..التذبذبات الضيقه هى موجات فرعيه من الموجه الرئيسيه ..

----------


## بورصة

> السلام عليكم  
> لسه الارقام زى ما هى .. مازال المؤشر فى الموجه y من (a ومستهدف 3900 طالما المؤشر فوق 3674 لان المستهدف بناءا على نموزج هارمونيك ...  حركه الاسواق الايام دى بطيئه لان الارتداد من قاع 3241 بموجه تصحيحيه ودائما الموجه التصحيحيه المركبه بتكون بطيئه عكس الموجات الدافعه ..التذبذبات الضيقه هى موجات فرعيه من الموجه الرئيسيه ..

 شكرا لك استاذنا الغالي 
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## محمد بورصه

السلام عليكم  
فى خطاء بسيط فى ترقيم الموجه (a بعد معطيات أخر جلستين .. 
كنت اتوقع الموجه الثلاثيه التى بدأت من قاع 3500 أنها تعمل قمه جديدة فوق قمه 3762 وأرقمها كموجه (y من (a) ومستهدفها حسب نموزج هارمونيك كان 3900 ..لكن الموجه الثلاثيه لم تحقق قمه أعلى قمه 3762 بالتالى هايكون فى أمتداد للموجه الهابطه اللى بدأت من قمه 3762 وأول مستهدف لها هو 3450 تانى مستهدف فى حال الامتداد هو 3300 كل ماسبق مشروط بتخطى مستوى 3500  ,  لكن الشىء الجيد هو أن المستهدف النهائى للموجه (a) أصبح 4100 بأذن الله .. 
يعنى بالارقام جنى الارباح مستهدف أول 3450 تقريبا ومستهدف تانى فى حال الامتداد هو 3300 بشرط تخطى مستوى 3500 وهوأهم دعم فى المرحله الحاليه بعده صعود لمستوى ال 4100 .. 
ويصبح الترقيم كما هو على الفريم اليومى وعلى الانتراداى تعديل بسيط وهو الارتداد من 3241 ل 3762 هو موجه w/a والهبوط من 3762 وحتى الان هو x/b .. وفى أنتظار أنتهاء جنى الارباح الحالى وبعده صعود من القاع لمستهدف 4100 تقريبا بأذن الله ...

----------


## بورصة

> السلام عليكم  
> فى خطاء بسيط فى ترقيم الموجه (a بعد معطيات أخر جلستين .. 
> كنت اتوقع الموجه الثلاثيه التى بدأت من قاع 3500 أنها تعمل قمه جديدة فوق قمه 3762 وأرقمها كموجه (y من (a) ومستهدفها حسب نموزج هارمونيك كان 3900 ..لكن الموجه الثلاثيه لم تحقق قمه أعلى قمه 3762 بالتالى هايكون فى أمتداد للموجه الهابطه اللى بدأت من قمه 3762 وأول مستهدف لها هو 3450 تانى مستهدف فى حال الامتداد هو 3300 كل ماسبق مشروط بتخطى مستوى 3500  ,  لكن الشىء الجيد هو أن المستهدف النهائى للموجه (a) أصبح 4100 بأذن الله .. 
> يعنى بالارقام جنى الارباح مستهدف أول 3450 تقريبا ومستهدف تانى فى حال الامتداد هو 3300 بشرط تخطى مستوى 3500 وهوأهم دعم فى المرحله الحاليه بعده صعود لمستوى ال 4100 .. 
> ويصبح الترقيم كما هو على الفريم اليومى وعلى الانتراداى تعديل بسيط وهو الارتداد من 3241 ل 3762 هو موجه w/a والهبوط من 3762 وحتى الان هو x/b .. وفى أنتظار أنتهاء جنى الارباح الحالى وبعده صعود من القاع لمستهدف 4100 تقريبا بأذن الله ...

 
شكرا لك استاذنا الكبير  
وهل بعد الوصول 4100باذن الله سنهبط لتصحيح هذا الصعود ثم للهدف 4700 مازال قائم ام ممكن يكتفي ب 4100 فقط . 
وجزاكم الله خيرا و بارك الله فيك

----------


## محمد بورصه

> شكرا لك استاذنا الكبير  
> وهل بعد الوصول 4100باذن الله سنهبط لتصحيح هذا الصعود ثم للهدف 4700 مازال قائم ام ممكن يكتفي ب 4100 فقط . 
> وجزاكم الله خيرا و بارك الله فيك

 السلام عليكم  
الوضع الحالى هو بعد أنتهاء التصحيح الحالى وفى حال كسر 3500 المستهدفات قائمه من 3450 ل 3300 فوق 3500 المستهدفات تلغى , المؤشر ماشى عرضى بين دعم 3500 ومقاومه 3762  كسر الدعم يساوى 3450 --3300 وبعدها صعود ل 4100 أما كسر المقاومه يستهدف 4100 , المستهدف 4100 قائم فى جميع الاحوال بأذن الله ..بعد الوصول ل 4100 هايحصل تصحيح كبير , لازم تكون خارج السوق , وحسب نوع موجه التصحيح هأكد المستهدف الصعودى 4700 --5000 .. لو موجه التصحيح كانت ثلاثيه هنا يصبح المستهدف مؤكد من 4700 ل 5000 وهاتكون موجه قويه جدا أما لا قدر الله الموجه كانت دافعه يلغى المستهدف ...لكن أعتقادى وبنسبه 70% أنها هاتكون ثلاثيه بأذن الله ..لكن التأكيد حسب نوع الموجه الهابطه بعد الوصول ل 4100 مستقبلا

----------


## بورصة

> السلام عليكم  
> الوضع الحالى هو بعد أنتهاء التصحيح الحالى وفى حال كسر 3500 المستهدفات قائمه من 3450 ل 3300 فوق 3500 المستهدفات تلغى , المؤشر ماشى عرضى بين دعم 3500 ومقاومه 3762  كسر الدعم يساوى 3450 --3300 وبعدها صعود ل 4100 أما كسر المقاومه يستهدف 4100 , المستهدف 4100 قائم فى جميع الاحوال بأذن الله ..بعد الوصول ل 4100 هايحصل تصحيح كبير , لازم تكون خارج السوق , وحسب نوع موجه التصحيح هأكد المستهدف الصعودى 4700 --5000 .. لو موجه التصحيح كانت ثلاثيه هنا يصبح المستهدف مؤكد من 4700 ل 5000 وهاتكون موجه قويه جدا أما لا قدر الله الموجه كانت دافعه يلغى المستهدف ...لكن أعتقادى وبنسبه 70% أنها هاتكون ثلاثيه بأذن الله ..لكن التأكيد حسب نوع الموجه الهابطه بعد الوصول ل 4100 مستقبلا

 عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته 
شكراً استاذنا علي الشرح الوافي وجزاكم الله خيرا. 
و ان شاء الله يتحقق الهدف 4700-5000

----------


## بورصة

السلام عليكم أ/محمد 
هل نقدر نقول انه ارتد و متجه لهدف 4100 ان شاء الله

----------


## بورصة

في انتظار تحديثك استاذنا
بارك الله فيك

----------


## محمد بورصه

> في انتظار تحديثك استاذنا
> بارك الله فيك

 السلام عليكم  
أشارة الشراء هى كسر 3503 لاعلى ومع الاسف فشل فى كسرها .. المستهدف طالما المؤشر أسفل 3503 هو 3300 --3200  حتى لو تم تخطى 3240 بفرق بسيط فالكسر هايكون وهمى مش حقيقى .. المستهدفات لاعلى زى ماهى بأذن الله ..نفس اللى حصل فى الموجه السابقه اللى حصلت فى أبريل بتحصل موجه زيها .. مع الاسف لما المؤشر بيعمل موجه مركبه دايما الموجه الاخيرة منها بتمتد ودايما تتوافق مع تصحيح فى الداو جونز واللى أحتمال كبير أن يبداء جنى ارباح الفترة القادمه .. الحذر واجب .. مفروض الخروج كان من اخر مشاركه نزلتها لان وقتها كان المؤشر واضح انه هايكسر 3500 .. لكن الهبوط من 3682 تصحيحى بالتالى فى قمه فوق 3682 وتقريبا عند منطقه 4100 لكن الوضع الحالى هو البحث عن قاع للارتداد وأنا شايف منطقه بين 3300 و 3200 تقريبا أحتمال تكون قاع ..

----------


## بورصة

> السلام عليكم  
> أشارة الشراء هى كسر 3503 لاعلى ومع الاسف فشل فى كسرها .. المستهدف طالما المؤشر أسفل 3503 هو 3300 --3200  حتى لو تم تخطى 3240 بفرق بسيط فالكسر هايكون وهمى مش حقيقى .. المستهدفات لاعلى زى ماهى بأذن الله ..نفس اللى حصل فى الموجه السابقه اللى حصلت فى أبريل بتحصل موجه زيها .. مع الاسف لما المؤشر بيعمل موجه مركبه دايما الموجه الاخيرة منها بتمتد ودايما تتوافق مع تصحيح فى الداو جونز واللى أحتمال كبير أن يبداء جنى ارباح الفترة القادمه .. الحذر واجب .. مفروض الخروج كان من اخر مشاركه نزلتها لان وقتها كان المؤشر واضح انه هايكسر 3500 .. لكن الهبوط من 3682 تصحيحى بالتالى فى قمه فوق 3682 وتقريبا عند منطقه 4100 لكن الوضع الحالى هو البحث عن قاع للارتداد وأنا شايف منطقه بين 3300 و 3200 تقريبا أحتمال تكون قاع ..

 شكرا و ربنا يوفقك .
بس السؤال لو تم كسر 3240 ممكن نصل الي اي مكان . و هل تتوقع كسر 2992 ؟ 
وخالفنا الداو في صعوده فهل ممكن ان نخالفه في هبوطه و تتوافق مع البترول  
و آسف لو اتقلت عليك . و شكرا مرة اخري

----------


## محمد بورصه

> شكرا و ربنا يوفقك .
> بس السؤال لو تم كسر 3240 ممكن نصل الي اي مكان . و هل تتوقع كسر 2992 ؟ 
> وخالفنا الداو في صعوده فهل ممكن ان نخالفه في هبوطه و تتوافق مع البترول  
> و آسف لو اتقلت عليك . و شكرا مرة اخري

 لا صعب أن 2992 تتكسر دلوقتى كلامنا كله دلوقتى عن 3240 فقط ..ومش شرط يكون فى أرتباط  مع الداو جونز ..لما توضح نوع موجه جنى الارباح للداو هاقدر احدد هل هاتكون عنيفه ام لا

----------


## بورصة

> لا صعب أن 2992 تتكسر دلوقتى كلامنا كله دلوقتى عن 3240 فقط ..ومش شرط يكون فى أرتباط  مع الداو جونز ..لما توضح نوع موجه جنى الارباح للداو هاقدر احدد هل هاتكون عنيفه ام لا

 ربنا يجزيك كل خير  
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## بورصة

السلام عليكم 
هل نحن في موجه دافعة هابطة أ/محمد
أول مرة نغلق تحت 3400

----------


## محمد بورصه

> السلام عليكم 
> هل نحن في موجه دافعة هابطة أ/محمد
> أول مرة نغلق تحت 3400

 مساء الخير  
لا الموجه أبتدت من البدايه بتصحيح من قمه 3680 لكن النزول تصحيحى وقد يمتد ..هو حاليا فى موجه (c من زجزاج والزجزاج هو (y من مركبه ... فى قمه فوق 3680 هاتحصل لكن المشكله دلوقتى القاع هايكون أسفل 3240 أم فوقه ؟ .الترقيم  وصل للموجه التالته من (c من (y  .. كل اللى بعمله أن بعد الخمس موجات من (c سواء أنتهوا فوق 3240 أو كسر الدعم كسر وهمى هاينتهى الهبوط بعد أنتهاء العد للموجه   ..تقديرى أن فى صعود هايحصل فى شهر 12 من بدايته لمؤشرات الخليج والاسواق العربيه والموجه الحاليه مؤقته ..كان مفروض توقف خسارة عند كسر 3500 وخصوصا انه جرب عليها وفشل فى كسرها مرة أخرى

----------


## بورصة

> مساء الخير  
> لا الموجه أبتدت من البدايه بتصحيح من قمه 3680 لكن النزول تصحيحى وقد يمتد ..هو حاليا فى موجه (c من زجزاج والزجزاج هو (y من مركبه ... فى قمه فوق 3680 هاتحصل لكن المشكله دلوقتى القاع هايكون أسفل 3240 أم فوقه ؟ .الترقيم  وصل للموجه التالته من (c من (y  .. كل اللى بعمله أن بعد الخمس موجات من (c سواء أنتهوا فوق 3240 أو كسر الدعم كسر وهمى هاينتهى الهبوط بعد أنتهاء العد للموجه   ..تقديرى أن فى صعود هايحصل فى شهر 12 من بدايته لمؤشرات الخليج والاسواق العربيه والموجه الحاليه مؤقته ..كان مفروض توقف خسارة عند كسر 3500 وخصوصا انه جرب عليها وفشل فى كسرها مرة أخرى

 شكرا جزيلا و جزاكم الله خيرا  
كانت واضحة فعلا بكسر 3500 خروج و لكن الحمد لله .ننتظر الإرتدادة ان شاء الله

----------


## محمد بورصه

أقترب المؤشر من الانعكاس بموجه قويه على الفريم اليومى .. القاع المنتظر أحتمال يظهر عند المناطق الحاليه ومن 3300 ل 3240 ..أذا لم توقف خسارة عند 3503 فالتوصيه هى أحتفاظ أما لو كنت خارج السوق فابدأ فى بناء المراكز بالتدريج ...  مستقبلا فى حال كسر 3682 المستهدف الاول 4100 المستهدف التانى 4300 --4400  
للتأكد من الترقيم والمستهدفات هايكون هناك متابعه مع الصعود بأذن الله ..

----------


## بورصة

تسلم يارب 
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## بورصة

هل نستطيع ان نقول بدأت الإنطلاقة استاذنا الغالي ؟

----------


## بورصة

شو رأيك بما حدث اليوم استاذي الكريم ؟
بارك الله فيك

----------


## محمد بورصه

> شو رأيك بما حدث اليوم استاذي الكريم ؟
> بارك الله فيك

 مساء الخير  
النزول من بدايه 4253 تصحيحى بالتالى فى قمم جديدة هاتتحقق ,كمان النزول من 3762 تصحيحى ..المشكله هى أن الموجات B من الفلات بتصحح من الموجه a من 70% ل 138% وممكن أكتر لو فلات غير منتظم مشكلتى الحاليه هى أمتداد الموجات والمرحله الحاليه ضبابيه ..انا لو بشتغل فى السوق كنت مفروض أوقف خسارة عند كسر 3503 وأنتظر أشارات واضحه لاعادة الشراء ... المؤشر فى مناطق تشبع بيعى على اليومى والاسبوعى..... الموجه تصحيحيه الحاليه زى الموجه اللى عملها المؤشر صعودا من قاع 2992 لكن هنا ممكن يمتد تحت قاع الموجه b ليتحول لفلات غير منتظم Irregular wave ..

----------


## بورصة

مساء اﻷنوار
شكرا جزيﻻ علي التوضيح محللنا الغالي. و تعبينك معانا
الحمد لله علي كل شء . نبغي نصيحتك هل نخرج و تنتظر القاع حتي يظهر ام نمسك .و ايه اقصي حدود نزول الموجة هل هي 200 في الميه ام ازيد و لك الشكر الجزيل

----------


## بورصة

السلام عليكم أ/محمد 
هل من تحديث لسوق دبي بارك الله فيك و هل اقتربنا من القاع ؟

----------


## محمد بورصه

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
مؤشر دبى متابعه للترقيم السابق , كسر مستوى 3500 سابقا تطلب تعديل فى الترقيم , الموجه من 4253 بتاريخ 30/4/2015 أمتدت ومازالت حتى الان مستمرة , كنت أعتقد أنها أنتهت عند 3240 لكنها أمتدت بموجه أضافيه ثلاثيه مكونه من a,b,c حاليا باقى الخامسه من c .. وقف خسارة جديد 3127 لمستهدف 2990 --2900 وبأذن الله يكون القاع بعدها صعود قوى وتخطى 3762ثم 4253 على المدة المتوسط والطويل ...

----------


## بورصة

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> مؤشر دبى متابعه للترقيم السابق , كسر مستوى 3500 سابقا تطلب تعديل فى الترقيم , الموجه من 4253 بتاريخ 30/4/2015 أمتدت ومازالت حتى الان مستمرة , كنت أعتقد أنها أنتهت عند 3240 لكنها أمتدت بموجه أضافيه ثلاثيه مكونه من a,b,c حاليا باقى الخامسه من c .. وقف خسارة جديد 3127 لمستهدف 2990 --2900 وبأذن الله يكون القاع بعدها صعود قوى وتخطى 3762ثم 4253 على المدة المتوسط والطويل ...

 شكرا لك محللنا الراقي علي متابعتك الدائمة

----------


## بورصة

مساء الخير محللنا 
ممكن نقول اننا دخلنا الرابعة من الخامسة من C

----------


## بورصة

ممكن تحديث سوق دبي أ/محمد بارك الله فيك

----------


## بورصة

السلام عليكم ا/محمد 
لك فترة غائب لعل المانع خير 
و ياريت تحدث لنا الشارت عل انهينا موجة الهبوط و بدئنا بموجه الصعود المتوقعة Y من قبلكم في ظل ارتفاعات الأسواق العالمية

----------

